# Alcoa's?



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone here run alcoa's or something similar on there one ton dump???


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

No but I've been looking for a set!!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

My friend does look great


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have them on my F550. 




I'd like to get some for my trailer as well. 
http://www.fayettetrailersales.com/product-p/g160242.htm


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Mark13;2110180 said:


> I have them on my F550.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show off...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hysert;2110195 said:


> Show off...


Haha, I do what I can.


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

I run the ion look a like ones on 2 of my truck's. I can't figure out how to insert pics from my phone


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I priced out a brand new set from Alcoa for my 95 f350 dump and they were actually reasonably priced.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark13;2110210 said:


> Haha, I do what I can.


To rich for my blood Mark!

I sport me some chrome simulators on my 550. Real nice Clark.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2;2110390 said:


> To rich for my blood Mark!
> 
> I sport me some chrome simulators on my 550. Real nice Clark.


I'm considering some steel wheels with simulators to run on my truck in the winter to keep the aluminum wheels out of the salt and crap. They're coated right now but when they get dull and start to peal I'll have them stripped and polished and I want to keep them out of the salt if I can help it after that.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I've been eyeing some real nice KMC "XD Battalions". With a good set of General HTS (Low rolling resistance to boot) with two new inner steelies, I'm out the door for $2,400. 

Alcoas are nice, but very spendy and I like something with "Pop"


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sawboy;2110483 said:


> I've been eyeing some real nice KMC "XD Battalions". With a good set of General HTS (Low rolling resistance to boot) with two new inner steelies, I'm out the door for $2,400.
> 
> Alcoas are nice, but very spendy and I like something with "Pop"


A cut and polished set of Alcoa's will pop, more then a black wheel will.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I dunno. Different strokes for different folks. I think with trucks, all the chrome rims look the same.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ask my dogs, all mail men like the same.

Just saying.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I have them on my f450. They have some spots where the clear coat has come off. And looks like crap, this spring I want to cut an polish them but they do look great


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

R&R Yard Design;2110568 said:


> I have them on my f450. They have some spots where the clear coat has come off. And looks like crap, this spring I want to cut an polish them but they do look great


You going to cut and polish them yourself?

I did my flatbed once myself, it taught me to have someone else do it next time.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Hell no. I would but it works out cheaper to have a truck stop do them. There is a guy down by my dad's that does them for 50 each


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

R&R Yard Design;2110614 said:


> Hell no. I would but it works out cheaper to have a truck stop do them. There is a guy down by my dad's that does them for 50 each


10-4. I've been talking with a guy up in Wi to have him do my bed, toolboxes, and in time my wheels. He does a lot of show trucks and I figured he could handle doing a pickup as well.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I want to find an extra set for the winter and powder coat black chrome


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine after the storm cleaning and checking fluids needs a good buff but she's a working girl  22 inches of snow in a buddy's lot he never made it to wide out in scoop 6.4 not even in boost


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

i would love to have that dump, does need a good buff


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Alcoa's and sims here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110993&page=3


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

This tread must be good luck... just bought a set.. 4 aluminum and 2 steel for $500... they are polished and ready to go...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hysert;2111167 said:


> This tread must be good luck... just bought a set.. 4 aluminum and 2 steel for $500... they are polished and ready to go...


Why 2 steel?? Are the inside duals steel?

Don't these Alcoas pit and get crappy with the winter salt? Every other aluminum wheel I've ever seen get wrecked in winter.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WIPensFan;2111311 said:


> Why 2 steel?? Are the inside duals steel?
> 
> Don't these Alcoas pit and get crappy with the winter salt? Every other aluminum wheel I've ever seen get wrecked in winter.


In most cases the factory studs aren't long enough to run 2 aluminum wheels so steel is run on the inside.

Some Alcoa's are coated (Durabrite) others you must have to keep washed and polished.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark13;2111331 said:


> In most cases the factory studs aren't long enough to run 2 aluminum wheels so steel is run on the inside.
> 
> Some Alcoa's are coated (Durabrite) others you must have to keep washed and polished.


Ok, thanks.Thumbs Up


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Mark
what year is your truck ? How heavy have you towed with it ? Our 12 350 chassis just really lacks the power to tow anything beyond what ford has it rated for. Trying to plan for our next truck. thanks


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Marek;2112358 said:


> Mark
> what year is your truck ? How heavy have you towed with it ? Our 12 350 chassis just really lacks the power to tow anything beyond what ford has it rated for. Trying to plan for our next truck. thanks


It is probably the rear gears.. most F450/550s have 455or488 rear ends.. shouldn't be a power issue as your F350 should be 400hp! The F450/550 trucks are detuned to 300hp.. find out your gears


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Marek;2112358 said:


> Mark
> what year is your truck ? How heavy have you towed with it ? Our 12 350 chassis just really lacks the power to tow anything beyond what ford has it rated for. Trying to plan for our next truck. thanks


Mine is a 2012.

Heaviest I've towed with it is in the neighborhood of 35,000lb or more. A few loads probably pushing 40k. Total gross weight was 45k-55k depending on the load.



My truck is on the right. Truck on the left is the same truck but a 2015.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Love the look of your 550 mark!! As I need the dump box on ours? My next one will have aluminum dump and the chrome package forsure!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hysert;2112370 said:


> It is probably the rear gears.. most F450/550s have 455or488 rear ends.. shouldn't be a power issue as your F350 should be 400hp! The F450/550 trucks are detuned to 300hp.. find out your gears


Both my 550 and the one in the 2nd pic with the steel bed have 4.30 gears. They are also available with 4.88 gears if you want the 19,500lb gvwr package.



Hysert;2112377 said:


> Love the look of your 550 mark!! As I need the dump box on ours? My next one will have aluminum dump and the chrome package forsure!!


Thanks, it looks pretty good when clean and all the aluminum is cut and polished. They say chrome won't get ya home, but at least you'll look good while broke down :laughing:

This is about the only decent picture I have of my bed polished. I'll have the bed redone and the underbody boxes cut and polished this spring.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Mark13;2112434 said:


> Both my 550 and the one in the 2nd pic with the steel bed have 4.30 gears. They are also available with 4.88 gears if you want the 19,500lb gvwr
> 
> Thanks, it looks pretty good when clean and all the aluminum is cut and polished. They say chrome won't get ya home, but at least you'll look good while broke down :laughing:
> 
> This is about the only decent picture I have of my bed polished. I'll have the bed redone and the underbody boxes cut and polished this spring.


430s... that's right couldn't remember a little foggy thismorning lol..

F$#K YA to the chrome!!

Its alot of work but worth it


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hysert;2112436 said:


> 430s... that's right couldn't remember a little foggy thismorning lol..
> 
> F$#K YA to the chrome!!
> 
> Its alot of work but worth it


It took me a long time to sand, cut, buff, and polish the bed. I'll have it done next time, a professional can do it faster then I can and do 10x the job I can. Having the whole thing done in less then a day is a lot nicer then messing with it off and on for a week while trying to figure out what I'm doing the whole time.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Mark13;2112437 said:


> It took me a long time to sand, cut, buff, and polish the bed. I'll have it done next time, a professional can do it faster then I can and do 10x the job I can. Having the whole thing done in less then a day is a lot nicer then messing with it off and on for a week while trying to figure out what I'm doing the whole time.


We have a guy in town who has polished his dump box, however they don't do snow so it's alot easier! But looks amazing!!! I strictly want an aluminum box to get rid of the rust from steel bodies!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

What's the gvwr on the truck without the 4.88 gears? I thought you could still get 4.30 with 19,500 gvwr...


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Triple L;2112450 said:


> What's the gvwr on the truck without the 4.88 gears? I thought you could still get 4.30 with 19,500 gvwr...


What you in the market for Chad?..


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Hysert;2112453 said:


> What you in the market for Chad?..


Just bought a hino actually... needed a little more capacity in the winter with salt


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hysert;2112440 said:


> We have a guy in town who has polished his dump box, however they don't do snow so it's alot easier! But looks amazing!!! I strictly want an aluminum box to get rid of the rust from steel bodies!!


I'm going to have a guy named Evan up in Wisconsin do my truck. He seems to really be making a name for himself with the semi's.



Triple L;2112450 said:


> What's the gvwr on the truck without the 4.88 gears? I thought you could still get 4.30 with 19,500 gvwr...


Mine is 18,000lb gvwr. 7,000 front, 13,660 rear.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

My 450 has the 4.88 and pulls like hell. But mine is tuned and deleted. Love the way it runs. But I have the 6.4


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

R&R Yard Design;2112509 said:


> My 450 has the 4.88 and pulls like hell. But mine is tuned and deleted. Love the way it runs. But I have the 6.4


What kinda rpm's does your truck turn at 65?

The 5R110 and 6R140 transmissions have fairly different ratios. My truck with the 6R140 turns 2,000rpm at 65.

Mine has some parts fall off it too, definitely helps with the mpg and reliability.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Triple L;2112456 said:


> Just bought a hino actually... needed a little more capacity in the winter with salt


Is that what the MTO told you?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

It's at 3k at 70. That's the one thing I hate. I'm going to go to 245.70/19.5 or 265 the next time I need tires. I would regear but not for 3 grand.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

R&R Yard Design;2112694 said:


> It's at 3k at 70. That's the one thing I hate. I'm going to go to 245.70/19.5 or 265 the next time I need tires. I would regear but not for 3 grand.


Ya ours don't like going over 100kms/60mph with the 4.88's

And 265 is the width percentage you want to increase the height to a 80 or 85 series tire. Mite help Alittle...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

R&R Yard Design;2112694 said:


> It's at 3k at 70. That's the one thing I hate. I'm going to go to 245.70/19.5 or 265 the next time I need tires. I would regear but not for 3 grand.


3k at 70 sure limits your speed unless you're pulling a fuel tanker behind you.

A friend just went to 245's on his F550, not sure what he noticed for rpm drop but said the ride is better and it definitely looks much better then the stock little 225's in the big wheel wells. I plan to go to 245's on my truck as well. 265's might clear my underbed boxes but it would be close, they were built with 245's in mind an extra clearance for those but nothing to much bigger.



Hysert;2112853 said:


> Ya ours don't like going over 100kms/60mph with the 4.88's
> 
> And 265 is the width percentage you want to increase the height to a 80 or 85 series tire. Mite help Alittle...


Finding a 19.5" tire in a taller sidewall then the standard 70 aspect ratio might be pretty tough. A 245/265/285 will be taller and wider then the factory 225, just going taller with out going wider might be a pretty tough one to do though.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

With all this no snow I just mite get my rims mounted this week!! Ones got a good scratch on it so I mite do Alittle hand work to clean it up.. bit I'm feeling lazy


----------

